# GU Roctane drink ?



## Docklobster (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone try this out?


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried it for the first time this weekend on a three hour ride. I liked it. My only complaint was it took a little while to mix fully in cold water. I might try it in warmer water to start and then refrigerate after mixing. 

I usually use Gatorade but thought I would try something different. I have tried the Hammer products in the past, but they are too milky for me. 

I am planning to order a couple cannisters of the lemon lime.


----------



## spintheblackcircle (May 19, 2011)

I tried this stuff out this past weekend. Three and a half hour ride on Sat. with two bottles worth and on Sunday a five and a half hour ride with four bottles worth. I love the GU Brew Blueberry Pomegranate and GU Roctane gels so I was stoked to see that they had come out with the Roctane Drink mix! I used the Lemon Lime and thought it mixed well in cold tap water and had a very light taste considering that each bottle had 240 calories. This stuff worked great for me! I used GU Roctane gels and had some plain water to drink as well. 

I felt that it worked as advertised and provided me with a good amount of electrolites and the other ingredients didn't leave me feeling cracked out. I have already ordered another tub of the Lemon Lime as I race 100 mile, 12 and 24 hour events and this stuff will certainly be in my water bottles!


----------



## mbgore (May 13, 2006)

Disclosure: Gu sponsors my team.

However, I've been testing this stuff since prototype stages, and it works really, really well. Of course, like most things, it all comes down to if you like the taste. Get a single serving to try before you go all in for a canister - it is a bit 'thicker' than electrolyte brew.

I wrote a review of it on my blog, and feel free to ask questions...I'll do my best to answer


----------



## thedood (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought some grape during the intro period and I effing love it. Great flavor, easy mix, and same kick as the gels. I don't use it every ride, but have taken one bottle several times to use at the end of rides. One, it tastes great and hits the spot deep into a ride and two, it seems to have a little extra mojo to help me finish strong.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Can anyone compare this to Perpetuem? I know Perpetuem has a carb/protein balance.

I'm looking for that magical "anti-bonk" replenishing liquid for 3+ hour rides.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

dirt farmer said:


> Can anyone compare this to Perpetuem? I know Perpetuem has a carb/protein balance.
> 
> I'm looking for that magical "anti-bonk" replenishing liquid for 3+ hour rides.


I have been drinking the Fruit Punch flavor of Brew for a while now. I was going to try grap, but I wanted the caffeine.

I found Perpeteum bitter and gross. Brew was light a light Kool-Aid, and will be my goto beverage for the season.

I have tried Heed and Carborocket int he past (not the 333), and ended up with some stomach issues after a while.


----------

